# Hollins University Screenwriting



## dragynally (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this program before? I decided to apply and got accepted. I am pretty excited about it. The school has a lovely 'hat trick' going. They hold classes for their MFA over the summer. This allows profs from other schools to visit and teach. I think its cool. Anyway congrats to those w/ acceptances and I'm still hoping for the ones w/o.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 24, 2009)

This is interesting, indeed.  Questions, though...what are you going to do, and/or what do THEY recommend you do, during those fall-winter-springs between the 3 to 5 summer sessions it takes to complete the degree?  Chill out in Roanoke?  Do they have any partnerships with the schools these faculty members teach at during the school year?  Do they have programs in LA, NY, NC, FL?

It looks like the bulk of the faculty listed on their faculty page aren't actually teaching anything this year, i.e. Hal Ackerman.  How do you feel about the faculty that ARE teaching this summer?  Are you into German cinema?  Looks like a lot of German scholars teach there...

Is it expensive?  How big is the program?  What do they do to foster your beginnings as a working screenwriter?

What's the difference between the MA and the MFA in Screenwriting?  I've never heard of an MA in any writing.

Congrats on your acceptance.  Tell us more about the program, get the word out!


----------



## jpcam (Mar 24, 2009)

I know a little about the program and went to another school 30 minutes away. Hollins is an all girls school, except for their graduate programs. I've heard of their MFA program, but I haven't heard much. What I have heard is positive, especially considering the location in southwest Virginia where there's not many filmmaking opportunities around. For them to bring professors in from other schools and offer a respectable MFA program is very rare/special for the area. Roanoke is a neat city. It has a small arts community, but they just built a beautiful art museum right in the middle of downtown. From what I've heard and seen, it looks like a nice school.


----------



## dragynally (Mar 25, 2009)

Jayimess: Thanks for the questions these are some of my own. So what I do know is The program is more tailored to an 'adult' demographic. In other words most of the people have jobs and families to fill the void. However that will be a question I ask before I decide. They seem to have a pretty good faculty this year, most are accomplished. German cinema is a focus simply b/c the head of the program is an expert in that area. No it is not expensive. About $5,000 a summer which means the entire program costs less than most schools semesters. The MA is less screenwriting and more film studies focused. The MFA, which I am doing, requires way more writing intensives. Lastly I am looking at Hollins as more of a starting point than as the end all be all. My hope is that with more experience that I can be a better candidate for film MFA's in the future. Also since this is screenwriting only I would still want to study directing and producing...wow what  mouth full!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all that info!

I'm looking forward to hearing the rest of the details, this sounds pretty cool!

I hope you don't need another MFA....

Hooray for information sharing, that's what makes this such a great resource beyond the commiseration, lol!


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 25, 2009)

I also got into Hollins last summer, but elected to go somewhere else. 

It's a pretty intriguing school. The idea of work shopping my work during the summer, while having the rest of year available to writing, traveling, and working really appealed to me. It's a cheap program, and also makes it easy for you to work off your undergraduate student loans. 

In my opinion there's two important things about a screenwriting program:

1.) Improving as a writer/building a portfolio of work.

2.) Making contacts.

Hollins can definitely help you establish the first part, but I wasn't sure about the second part so despite temptation I ultimately decided to go elsewhere.

For what it's worth, Hollins has a real reputation of producing successful novelists, so I'm sure it's just a matter of time till their screenwriting department also develops a name for itself. 

Congrats on getting in, and let us know how you like it if you decide to go.


----------



## Meghan (Mar 25, 2009)

I got accepted to their MA program. I don't believe I am going to take the offer though. The idea of a summer program I don't think really jives with me. I don't know how flexible work would be with me moving to VA for 6 weeks every year for school.


----------



## dragynally (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah the summer thing was a concern for me too. But I will use the off time to write, work, and see what else is out there.


----------



## Meghan (Mar 25, 2009)

sorry for the double post.... I believe you are the same person I talked to on thegradcafe haha.


----------



## dragynally (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok so I decided to ask the school some of the same questions Jayimess raised.
I asked: The program is only offered during the summer. What does the program suggest students do in the time in between? Are students assisted in finding internships during the program and job opportunities after? Has Hollins considered expanding the program to include other parts of film making, i.e.directing and producing? Lastly how often are classes like video production and television sitcom writing offered? 
They answered:1) Students are permitted to take up to two independent studies and to import up to two pre-approved graduate courses (taken after admission into our program and not counting for a degree elsewhere). Virtually all students complete their independent studies during the regular academic year. If you were to take advantage of the independent study and course import options to the max and complete one per semester, that would take care of two years right there.
2) During their time here, students are able to make so many contacts, with faculty, distinguished visitors, and, of course, other students, that internship and job prospect information just seems to be spread quite automatically. We do, of course, provide suggestions and provide assistance to students in their pursuit of specific internships or employment opportunities.
3) There are no plans for expanding the programs into the directions you mention. We have decided to specialize in the areas of screenwriting and film studies and to emphasize depth over breadth. This way, I believe we have created a highly competitive experience, one that would be difficult to match.
4) Video production has been offered every summer except last, when there was insufficient interest. We will see whether enrollments in the course this summer warrant continuation on a regular basis. As I indicated above, this is not where the focus of our program is. A course on television sitcom writing has been offered pretty much every other summer.

I don't like the answers. What do you guys think?


----------



## Meghan (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for finding out some answers.

I think if there is any interest in production this might not be the best program for you. I am interested in schools like The New School that have that production option available to students. As for the internships/jobs I think that's bs and is what everyone says. 

I don't think I quite understand the whole independent studies program though....


----------

